# Insurance for Civilian Volunteer Teams



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

For those of you on civilian voluteer teams that are not supported by a state or federal agency, how do you deal with the issue of insurance? If somebody gets hurt in training or on a deployment, how is this addressed? Do you require your team members to be self-insured? Do you suggest they acquire disability insurance?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

We have a team liability and workmens comp through VFIS which insures volunteer firefighters and also covers SAR teams. It is our single largest team expense.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Nancy. This is what our team used to do as well. I'm wondering how many teams out there do this, or how many can afford to. 

Is your insurance specific to the type of work you do? ie. wilderness, water recovery, etc.?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Not really sure - I do know it has the liablity, workmens comp, death benefit, property damage, etc. but not sure of the specifics. I would not even begin to think about doing this without insurance!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Me neither!

I wonder if the insurance premiums would change based on the type of work, say wilderness vs. disaster. Both have their dangerous moments for sure, but disaster is a whole different ball game. I know that some wilderness teams train as first responders to disasters, and I'm wondering if they have to alter their insurance plans because of it.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I know we are very specific that we are NOT a disaster team. We do work cooperatively with the local CERT team as they often attend searches, but that is about it.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

We are insured through Sportsman and it is our biggest expense. And getting more expensive. Most parks will not allow us to train in them without proof of insurance. And some of them insist on being on the actual policy.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

My above question really applies to any difference in discipline where the danger factor goes way up - for example, teams who regularly do high angle rescue or the like vs. teams who have no need for that. Maybe I'll ask the question of VFIS and see what they say.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jennifer Michelson said:


> We are insured through Sportsman and it is our biggest expense. And getting more expensive. Most parks will not allow us to train in them without proof of insurance. And some of them insist on being on the actual policy.


That's for your wilderness team? NJTF-1 covers you for their training/deployments, right?


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, just the wilderness team. The task force covers us when working for them.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

So does sportsmens cover workers comp or other claims by injured team membes? I know VFIS is very expensive.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd have to look for sure, but I think it is only liability. No workmans comp--we're pretty much on our own for most things.


----------

